# CC's P/RR/S Journal



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, guys its that time of year again where I really get down to the nitty gritty training for basketball. Hopefully these next two months or so, will really help. I have been doing all sorts of training over summer and have already made some major gains. Before I got back on track I weighed 195 at 6'4. After 2 months or so, I weigh about 225 and stand at 6'5. My biggest improvements would definitely be my back and chest. My arms are still a little lacking but nothing to worry about I guess. I have jumped from 185 on the bench to 235 and alot of weight on other lifts. What this journal is about is to help me keep track of progress, and to really help on the diet. Anyone have any suggestions on easy diet tips? I seem to have a hard time attaining all the neccessities for a good diet, simply because I am a 17 year old student/athlete who works part time. So basically whatever mom buys and is in the cupboard..I eat. haha. especially with school it is hard to stay on top of it, but my basketball scholarships are on the line..sooo lets get this thing started!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Monday - Chest*

Monday, August 28, 2005

*Chest

 Flat Bench
*1 Warmup set - 135x8
 185 x 8
 205 x 8
 215 x 6
_* This was a good one, felt like I could have gone heavier if I had a spot around but I was all alone that day. kind of nice. Each day I grow closer to repping 225x8._
*Incline Dumbell Press
*50 x 8
 55 x 8
 55 x 6
_* damn..I really needed a spot or at least someone to help me get a lift off. It was tough, a little bummed I didnt put up more on the last set..perhaps things will be different next week with my workout partner.
_*Flat Bench Flyes
*20 x 10
 25 x 8
_* still trying to adapt and adjust to dumbell flyes, been so used to pec decks but from what I hear "nothin like dumbbell flyes" so im giving it a try.
_*Dips
*1 x 10
 1 x 10

*Well that was my workout, I felt it went pretty good..I am definitely feeling it today (tuesday) and this seems to be my main workout for chest which has given me such good results with a little tweaking each week in accordance to whichever stage I am currently on. This was a Power week, things are going good. I will post pics later from ym camera phone just as a starting point, so I can look back in a few months and hopefully see some progression.*


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 30, 2005)

Today's Workout

 Tuesday, August 30, 2005

_Power - Back_*
 Bent over Supinated Grip BB Rows
*80 x 10
 90 x 8
 90 x 8
_*Love the feeling of these..This will be in my workout for some time to come in my Power week. Cant get enough of em. haha.
_*Lat Pulldowns
*125 x 10
 140 x 8
 140 x 8
*CG Seated Rows
*100 x 10
 100 x 8
 110 x 7
 *Really held these at the peak position, wow..what a burner. Only this certain machine gives me this certain pump and control. It is excellent and far superior than the other particular machines in the gym.
*Pullups
*1x10
 1x9

 ***My power back workout has to be one of my personal favorites. I really feel the stretch, soreness and the muscle being pushed to the limit. This has really contributed to my overall back strength..from the beginning of my training I have made some huge leaps in power due to a few of these.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2005)

Heya bud...glad to see someone else using prrs.  Its really a great routine!  Best of luck buddy!  And make sure you keep on your diet....what are your current goals?

Question though why during a power week are you using reps in the 8-10 range?  You should be staying in the 4-6 range.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 1, 2005)

Your right my reps were high and originally, I guess I aimed for those numbers but in the end..I was able to put a few more up. Just kind of experimenting as well. I am really trying to gain some more size and strength. Hope to be at about 220-225 by November. I currently weight around 215-216.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> Your right my reps were high and originally, I guess I aimed for those numbers but in the end..I was able to put a few more up. Just kind of experimenting as well. I am really trying to gain some more size and strength. Hope to be at about 220-225 by November. I currently weight around 215-216.


Try to stick to the set rep ranges for each week...it works I've used it for a very long time and LOVE it.  Just watch your diet and train hard!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, I know it has worked great for me before..Ive used the program for over 7 months now.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Thursday
 Power - Shoulders/Traps

 Military Press*
 135 x 6
 155 x 6
 185 x 4
*Upright Rows
*70 x 6
 80 x 4*
 Cheat Laterals
*30 x 6
 40 x 5
 45 x 4


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> *Thursday
> Power - Shoulders/Traps
> 
> Military Press*
> ...


Now those are better rep numbers LOL!

Good work buddy!  God I can't wait to start prrs again damnit!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 6, 2005)

Well after some though.. I decided to give it a change for 4-6 weeks and try HIT. I have been following Archie's journal closely and for some time now have wanted to give it a try. So finally I did tonight..wow let me tell you.

*Flat Bench 6x2x
**185 x 6
*4x2x*
 225 x 4*these were pretty killer..
*Incline DB Press 6x2x
*55 x 8
 60 x 6jaysuz..after this I was pretty much done for haha, but I was just getting started.
*Pec Deck 6x2x
*100 x 7
 110 x 6*

 "Flex Curls" held BB at 90 degrees for 90 seconds
*80 x 2*
 Cable Curls 6x2x
*80 x 8
 90 x 6*
 CG Bench
*80 x 8
 "      "
*Skullcrushers
*80 x 8
 80 x 6
*
 I am having trouble typing this.. my arms are definitely sore and my chest is for sure gonna be sore tomorrow, all in all I loved the cadence and the intensity, I think will most definitely stick with this for at least 4-6 weeks.
*


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 7, 2005)

*damn,*

I am extremely sore, my Pecs and Arms are absolutely shot and Im loving the feeling. I am very intrigued by rep cadence and HIT, I think I will continue to tinker with things to my liking, I love it. dammnn..I need to change my journal/thread title now to HIT CC, but it wont let me..any help anybody?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, once its been 24 hours, you cant change it... If you want, just start a whole new journal and title it "CC's HIT" By the way, m'friend, you oughta try Archie-style hybrid HIT.


----------

